# Severalls 1997 - video



## samiileigh (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought this was pretty interesting, quite long though. I found it kind of surreal to see Sevs before it was left to rot. I know I recognise certain parts of the hospital and I'm sure a lot of you will too... I just wish she'd maybe filmed some parts that are more well known today. 
I wouldn't be surprise if a lot of you have seen this, but for those of you that haven't, enjoy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOhkCGdgaIk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ika4JwiGQXU&feature=relmfu[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbUTBRn-aNs&feature=relmfu[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iApgREq0A90&feature=relmfu[/ame]


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks , how things have changed .


----------



## whodareswins (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I didn't know this existed so I'm well chuffed!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 11, 2012)

Cheers for posting these


----------



## samiileigh (Jul 12, 2012)

You're welcome! 
I just think Severalls was beautiful, I thought I'd better share it with you all!


----------



## Ellis (Dec 29, 2012)

They are brilliant so glad the lady thought to film it


----------



## Bones out (Dec 29, 2012)

While I have always enjoyed these videos, I just wish she had been a bit more stable with the camera... After a couple it's hard to concentrate....... Good stuff and glad it was captured


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 30, 2012)

Great! Thanks for posting the links.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 30, 2012)

If only the footage was more steady, makes for a great comparison after 15 years though


----------

